# Best Ventilation for my Grow Box



## DillaWilla (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a 4' ft Tall- 5' ft Wide-2' ft Deep grow box that I am using for vegging.  I have a Sun System 400 Watt MH Sun Master Warm Deluxe Bulb w/ Econo Grow remote ballast (outside grow room) and Sun System Econo Cool Reflector.  I don't know if I am placing the Digital Temp Control too close to the light or what but I am getting a temp readout of about 90'F and humidity of 30%.  I have a small fan from wal-mart inside the box one outside the boxremoving air from a vent.  I dont have a permanent vent system in place because I wanted to see how the little fans would do and I think it may be too hot.  I think I read that  temps can be as high as 95'F but humidity and CO2 must be in check.  What is the ideal humidity?  I want to try and get my temp down to 85'F so I am assuming I need to run ducting from one side of my box through the lamps reflector, which has duct connections, out to the other side using one fan on each side of the box.  It seems that those CPU fans may not be strong enough can someone who is using CPU fans give me some advice?  I may need to buy a high powered fan at the hydro store but there expensive and would rather not.  Any advice would help.


 *********Any posts made by me are purely fictional in nature and by no means is anything I say to be taken seriously. I do not grow or condone the growing of anything not legal. Any and all pictures I post are pictures widley available on the internet and any discussions I am involved in are purely hypothetical or are commentary in nature and should not constitute advice or be considered advice to assist in activities that are deemed illegal.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 30, 2006)

A.  Go to homedepot and get 2 bathroom exhaust-type fans (approx $13.00 each) and 2 standard wall plugs.B.  Using the supplied template, cut 2 holes in the wall/ceiling/door of your growspace--1 up as high as you can get it (exhaust), the other as low as possible (intake).
C.  Wire the plugs to the fans and place the exhaust facing out and the intake facing in.  Use a S-shaped piece of metal or plastic ducting to eliminate light transference.  (If you use metal spray paint the inside black)


----------



## DillaWilla (Apr 30, 2006)

_[_QUOTE_=GanjaGuru] Use a S-shaped piece of metal or plastic ducting to eliminate light transference. (If you use metal spray paint the inside black)[/QUOTE]_

Guru...Thanks for the reply.  I am going to use your method however I have just one question.  I am not familiar with the definition of Light Transferrance.  Do you mean I should paint the actual outside of the ducting black?  Wouldnt I want ducting on the inside of my grow box to be reflective?  Your help is appreciated.


*********Any posts made by me are purely fictional in nature and by no means is anything I say to be taken seriously. I do not grow or condone the growing of anything not legal. Any and all pictures I post are pictures widley available on the internet and any discussions I am involved in are purely hypothetical or are commentary in nature and should not constitute advice or be considered advice to assist in activities that are deemed illegal.


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2006)

dilla..."black"..inside of the ducting. It prevents reflection getting through your duct work.


----------



## DillaWilla (May 1, 2006)

Oh.....I get it...I am not stoned or retarded...Thanks Hick


*********Any posts made by me are purely fictional in nature and by no means is anything I say to be taken seriously. I do not grow or condone the growing of anything not legal. Any and all pictures I post are pictures widley available on the internet and any discussions I am involved in are purely hypothetical or are commentary in nature and should not constitute advice or be considered advice to assist in activities that are deemed illegal.


----------



## WiseMist (May 8, 2006)

I have another question: what is the most noiseless fan for HPS 400 system? I seem fans from RenoDepot are toooo aloud... I need clear silence. Does anyone of you have such experience?


----------



## DillaWilla (May 8, 2006)

WiseMist...I am pretty new to this but, I spent about a week and a half building my grow box in which during that time I checked out ALOT of fans for my ventilation system.  It is going to be nrealy impossible for you to find something that will be silent.  With a 400 watt light you need a good flow-thru ventilation system plus a fan that will bring fresh air into your grow room.  Below is a link to my finished growbox and with the fans that I have running it sounds like someone left a bathroom fan on or something.  Good Luck, I hope this helps.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3139


----------

